
CAN WORDS KILL? “THE GIRL FROM PLAINVILLE” - sus_007
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a57125/michelle-carter-trial/
======
krapp
Actual title is "Behind the Scenes of the Michelle Carter Verdict - Conrad Roy
Suicide Trial"

Posting in all caps is against the site guidelines[0], as is not using the
original title unless it's misleading or clickbait, which this isn't.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
oldjohnfox
The story is in fact called "The Girl from Plainville" \-- the title you note
is the webpage title.

